# More Euro new large scale items for 2011



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Doing some digging on the interwebs has found a few new items.

Pola, LGB and Train Line45 have already been discussed.....

Pola have a new stone wall system, and some "new" buildings, which are bits of older ones. One of the more interesting is a Persil laundry complete with truck.

Vollmer are doing the Silent Night chapel in Obendorf Austria. Number 1290. It will come with a CD of Silent Night in several languages.

http://www.sacred-destinations.com/...ght-chapel

Two sets of BDR policemen and some standing women from Preiser. Too bad the GDR figures in TT are not being made in 1:22,5.

Brawa are still out of the 1:22,5 market, venturing into O which is making a small comeback in Europe.

Bachmann are doing three new German trams (Dresden, Berlin and Nürnberg) and another "HSB" marked beer car.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann are doing three new German trams (Dresden, Berlin and Nürnberg 

Photos anywhere ? 

Thanks


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 09 Feb 2011 07:39 PM 
Doing some digging on the interwebs has found a few new items.

Pola, LGB and Train Line45 have already been discussed.....

Pola have a new stone wall system, and some "new" buildings, which are bits of older ones. One of the more interesting is a Persil laundry complete with truck.

Vollmer are doing the Silent Night chapel in Obendorf Austria. Number 1290. It will come with a CD of Silent Night in several languages.




Picture of the Vollmer catalogue page:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 09 Feb 2011 08:26 PM 
Bachmann are doing three new German trams (Dresden, Berlin and Nürnberg 

Photos anywhere ? 

Thanks 
This is the Nürnberg one:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photo, I was trying to figure out how to do it myself.

The Vollmer photo shows the H0 version of the chapel. May have to get one to go with my Pola chapel, and I was never keen on the Piko ones.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 09 Feb 2011 09:35 PM 
Thanks for posting the photo, I was trying to figure out how to do it myself.

The Vollmer photo shows the H0 version of the chapel.



It does?
It says "G Scale"in huge letters, there is also a "G" with the picture in the top left corner.
Why do you think it's the H0 version? 

I flipped through their whole 2011 New Item catalogue and that chapel isn't even listed for H0, only for G and Z scale.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, comment made due to the figures shown and a search of Vollmer's catalog shows the same photo for thier older H0 offering: 

http://vollmer-online.de/de/archiv/Stille-Nacht-Gedaechtniskapelle.html 

Nothing new, the manufacturers have used different scale photos for many releases in the past.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The German title of the Vollmer chapel says it is in G*-Gauge*. I wonder, if it comes on rails. 
It is mentioned here as well http://www.spur-g-blog.de/ At least, they hav the model dimensions there.

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

THANK YOU KRS 
That Bachmann car looks good to me , may have to have these different paint schemes for here ..


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The 'Silent Night' chapel is also humungous! 

Length[?] = 19.6" [not altogether sure how a circular chapel has length] 

Breadth = 14.5" 

Height = 27.5" 

You'd really need to want to have that on your layout... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is a bit on the big size tac. 

I also wonder if it comes with a base, because I am willing to bet this model will be bought both by those with interest in model railways and constructing Christmas putzes (and also why it includes snow as an option). Some of the model railway building companies in Europe (Auhagen comes to mind) started in the putz business and later moved into railway buildings. 

There still is a large interest in putzes on both sized of the Atlantic. Heck, even glitter houses are making a minor comeback in the States!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder what one actually gets with the chapel and what the dimensions refer to. 

Is that little hill included and the steps or is it just the chapel itself.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 10 Feb 2011 09:56 AM 
{snip...}[/i] Length[?] = 19.6" [not altogether sure how a circular chapel has length] {snip...}[/i] Tac

I would think, because of the covered entrance.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 10 Feb 2011 03:33 PM 
I wonder what one actually gets with the chapel and what the dimensions refer to. 

Is that little hill included and the steps or is it just the chapel itself. 

Exactly what I am thinking....hill, stairs, etc.


----------

